# tex shoemaker citation holder?



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm an officer in Utah and I'm looking for an old school brown Tex Shoemaker citation holder in good condition. Does anyone have one they'd like to sell/trade?


Thanks!


----------

